
FCC chair pulls out of Consumer Electronics Show appearance - akras14
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/367318-fcc-chair-pulls-out-of-ces-appearance
======
ganoushoreilly
He was probably worried about the backlash by attendees and his security.

